

Kaspersky: Stuxnet is a new weapon that will lead to a cyber arms race. - SkyMarshal
http://www.kaspersky.com/news?id=207576183

======
SkyMarshal
The software it targets:

SIMATIC WinCC SCADA

[http://www.automation.siemens.com/mcms/human-machine-
interfa...](http://www.automation.siemens.com/mcms/human-machine-
interface/en/visualization-software/scada/Pages/Default.aspx)

